

Making Bootstrap examples using Sinatra-Haml-Bootstrap - ghostmachine
https://github.com/ghostandthemachine/sinatra-haml-bootstrap-fluid

======
rcaught
Careful, you committed your private key in the repo.

<http://help.github.com/remove-sensitive-data/> \- I would regenerate the key
nonetheless.

------
ghostmachine
yup, im an idiot! Good news is I had already deleted it and created new ones.
Pretty ridiculous none the less. Thanks for the heads up

